# how do you find a good rabbit breeder?



## MrRustyRead (Mar 14, 2011)

as with dogs you have things such as KC reg and cats you have GCCF certification. but as rabbits dont have any form of registry where do you find the good ones as i know there is a lot of bad BYB and whoops litters with bunnies.


p.s. not planning on getting one for a long while! just want to know for future as i would love a belgian hare.


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

actually, rabbits have the BRC
The BRC - Welcome to the Official website of The British Rabbit Council

but the same rules apply as with any breeder, just because they are registerd, doesnt mean they are a good breeder, the key to finding a good breeder is to ask lots of questions, and if at any point you arent happy with an answer, walk away


----------



## MrRustyRead (Mar 14, 2011)

thank you, i looked at their breeders directory earlier and its extremely poor. no belgian hares or rex rabbits on it at all. i contacted them previously and they said they have no form of record keeping on rabbits which seemed strange.

and dont you worry i shall ask them not just 21 questions but 200 questions ha. i aint getting caught out by no BYB.


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

you can always contact breed specific clubs

belgian hares
British Belgian Hare Club

mini rex 
National Mini Rex Club - UK


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

Just a word of caution, i knew quite a few rabbit breeders from the show world and everyone of those i knew, rather than rehome rabbits no longer required for showing or breeding, would neck them, im talking some 15yrs ago so i dont know if this is still common practice.


----------



## Lopside (Mar 20, 2012)

If you ask me nearer the time I can ask around for you, I know a few really good breeders. You need one who plans litters carefully for temperament and type. Then visit their stud to make sure you are happy with their set up. And honestly, a good breeder won't mind you asking loads of questions, they'll just be glad their rabbits are going to good homes. I know one of my friends mr ruined a good Belgian Hare breeder. And there are loads of Rex breeders. if you go on BRC website and look at the show section you will see the shows nearest you. It's no prob to go watch at a show. Usually they sell great home made cakes! Just don't try and touch the rabbits.


----------



## MrRustyRead (Mar 14, 2011)

there is one near me on the 15th july  i may go and have a nosey haha


----------



## Lopside (Mar 20, 2012)

and sample the cake? :thumbup:


----------



## MrRustyRead (Mar 14, 2011)

Lopside said:


> and sample the cake? :thumbup:


if it has chocolate in it ITS ALL MINE!!!!


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

and if its one of loopys amazing mars bar cakes its all MINE!!!!!!


----------



## Lopside (Mar 20, 2012)

CAKE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

